# Visa



## roskadave (11 mo ago)

Hi all can anyone give me any info re visa and duration of stay.....
As I know it we get 30 days from date of entry and if we stay longer we can extend. But I have been told we can't extend if our return date back to where we started is over the 30 days .....
Comeing from UK I know other countries are different... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

roskadave said:


> Hi all can anyone give me any info re visa and duration of stay.....
> As I know it we get 30 days from date of entry and if we stay longer we can extend. But I have been told we can't extend if our return date back to where we started is over the 30 days .....
> Comeing from UK I know other countries are different... Any help would be appreciated.


It's changing daily at the moment. The pronouncement yesterday implied that you can't extend if you are in the Philippines for tourism or leisure. One of the current rules of entry is that your onward ticket is within 30 days of entry.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

roskadave said:


> Hi all can anyone give me any info re visa and duration of stay.....
> As I know it we get 30 days from date of entry and if we stay longer we can extend. But I have been told we can't extend if our return date back to where we started is over the 30 days .....
> Comeing from UK I know other countries are different... Any help would be appreciated.


Roska Dave welcome to the Forum. Currently and just like Gary mentioned the rules are ever-changing but as of yesterday you'll need what's called *an entry exemption document* (EED), you can get this from your in-country Philippine Consulate. 

Another note: You can also obtain an extended 9a Visa of 59 days plus you'll still be granted the initial 30 days, so your Visa will be good for 3 months before you even set foot in the Philippines, I got several of these over the years, I even have a photocopy below showing that it'll be good for 3 months, here's what it'll look like in your passport.

I don't know how long the EED takes but this 9a Visa was a one-day or two-hour event but like everything, there could be an Express fee and if no Express fee you contribute to their Christmas or lunch fund, so you'll include the money with your documents if they say no say please take it's a donation for your Christmas party fund.

The same issue with any boxes you take with you to the Philippines and you're worried about being held up with electronic items or you don't want them digging too far into the large box, leave the equivalent of from $5 - 20 USD in your passport as you exit Customs, the agent will say "is this for me" and you'll say "Yes for your lunch today".










Disclaimer: I feel I've done the best that I can to warn my fellow Expats of the many issues with documentation, bureaucracy, and Red-tape, the Philippines is very strict on documentation and rules If you choose to gamble it's on you and maybe it'll work and maybe it won't. so as of Feb 10, 2022, the EED is a requirement.

PBI Official Facebook Link, I have highlighted the EED requirement: PBI Official Facebook Page

*Office of the Presidential Spokesperson *
124t010onh24s9ht2oel ·
Cabinet Secretary Karlo Nograles
Acting Spokesperson
10 February 2022

IATF updates protocols for arriving foreign nationals

The Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) updated the entry, testing and quarantine protocols for foreign nationals arriving from abroad under certain provisions contained in IATF Resolution No. 160-B, dated February 3, 2022.

In the amended protocols, foreign spouses and/or children of Filipino citizens and former Filipino citizens with balikbayan privilege including their foreign spouse and/or children who are not balikbayans and who are travelling with them to the Philippines, shall no longer be required to have return tickets not later than 30 days from date of arrival in the Philippines.

*"Meanwhile, foreign nationals coming from visa-free countries under EO 408 (series of 1960), as amended, who intend to stay beyond 30 days for purposes other than tourism or leisure may enter the Philippines through an entry exemption document (EED) issued under existing IATF rules and regulations."*

On the other hand, foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens who are not nationals of EO 408 countries, whether or not travelling with said Filipino citizen, or who came from visa-required countries, or who are restricted foreign nationals, may enter the country without the need for an entry exemption document provided they have been issued a 9(a) visa with the appropriate visa notation.

All of the above foreign nationals are required to be fully vaccinated and possess acceptable proof of vaccination, except only for minor children below twelve years of age travelling with their fully-vaccinated parents.

They must also present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours prior to date and time of departure from country of origin or first port of embarkation in a continuous travel to the Philippines excluding lay-overs. They must not have also left the airport premises or admitted into another country during such lay-over.

The IATF, upon the recommendations of the Department of Foreign Affairs, has also accepted the national COVID-19 vaccination certificates of Brazil, Israel, South Korea and Timor Leste for purposes of arrival quarantine protocols, as well as for interzonal and intrazonal movement. These are in addition to other countries, territories and jurisdictions whose proofs of vaccination the IATF has already approved for recognition in the Philippines, and without prejudice to such other proofs of vaccination approved by IATF for all inbound passengers.

As such, the Bureau of Quarantine, the Department of Transportation – One-Stop-Shop, and the Bureau of Immigration are directed to recognize only the proofs of vaccination thus approved by the IATF. ### OPS


----------

